# Age Gap Relationships



## Zero Day Defense (Jun 30, 2022)

How do men and women tend to feel about relationships with palpable age gaps where they're the younger one? Where they're the older one? What tends to be disposition of either party? Are there notable general differences in what's sought from either party participating, and does it depend on whether it's the man or the woman who's older?

(As for my own understanding as of now: if they don't seek someone similar in age, men tend to seek younger women and women tend to seek older men. Younger men, for women, represent less faded beauty (and fertility, if they're into family making), whereas women see more authority, status, and resources in older men.

Furthermore, I can't speak for women as they relate with older men, but I've noticed (and experienced) that-- in regards to temperament-- what tends to determine whether an older woman will seriously consider a younger man is whether the man can _at least_ measure up to them in terms of maturity. This can be achieved from either direction-- either the man can stand shoulder-to-shoulder with her at the least, or the woman herself is of similar maturity to the man despite her seniority.

I don't get the sense that men seeking substantially younger women readily have this concern of "maturity parity".)


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 30, 2022)

I take it you mean age gaps that are 10+ years, but if not let me know. Anyways, women seeking drastically younger men are coping because they think that they are going to be young forever and think they can compete with younger women and can't cope with the biological reality of having less to offer than a woman that's more age appropriate for a young man to marry (protip: they can't). Older men seeking younger women are just sex pests preying on desperate/dumb young woman for cooch. If you are old enough to be a person's parent or older sibling that would be in college by the time they are in elementary school, maybe look for people more your age. I'm not even taking into account generational differences, their places in their careers and whether they want children or not (which is going to be harder if one partner is more than 10 years older than the other). It's just a bad idea all around. I don't endorse it.


----------



## Spud (Jun 30, 2022)

Men go for younger women cause they have the potential of being good with relationships whereas older women who are single show they're bad at them


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 30, 2022)

I look pretty young for my age, I've thought about lying about it to get with one of those older chicks who exclusively go for younger guys, just to see what it'd be kike like


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jun 30, 2022)

Since I did time in the military by the time I went to university I was the old guy. 18 year old boys are dumb as shit, and prioritizing is a learned skill. Because of that I was in my mid 20s dating a freshmen and nobody seemed to have a problem with it. It wasn't until I saw tweets where roasties started calling any man who dates 18 year olds a pedophile while encouraging them to open up an onlyfans that I learned to ignore them.

"But you have different life experiences. How do you communicate?"

Most conversations with women can be continue using simple phrases such as

Damn that's crazy
God what a bitch
I wish I was there
You don't say
Then what?
Women as a whole rarely have any interesting to say


----------



## Skitarii (Jun 30, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> Since I did time in the military by the time I went to university I was the old guy. 18 year old boys are dumb as shit, and prioritizing is a learned skill. Because of that I was in my mid 20s dating a freshmen and nobody seemed to have a problem with it. It wasn't until I saw tweets where roasties started calling any man who dates 18 year olds a pedophile while encouraging them to open up an onlyfans that I learned to ignore them.
> 
> "But you have different life experiences. How do you communicate?"
> 
> ...


Did you ever station in SK btw? You'll see girls barely pushing legal try to hook up with dudes on base who look twice their age, only to come back to the states where a 26 year old dating a 30 year old is considered pedophilia


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jun 30, 2022)

Skitarii said:


> Did you ever station in SK btw? You'll see girls barely pushing legal try to hook up with dudes on base who look twice their age, only to come back to the states where a 26 year old dating a 30 year old is considered pedophilia


No, but I was there for a few months for training. One of my SNCOs did meet his second wife there and that one actually lasted. Must be the language barrier. And Americans are weird about age gaps. There's a Mexican dude at my church whose 18 year old daughter married a 31 year old white guy and it was celebrated. Meanwhile you see thots on Twitter calling it pedophilia.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jun 30, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> Since I did time in the military by the time I went to university I was the old guy. 18 year old boys are dumb as shit, and prioritizing is a learned skill. Because of that I was in my mid 20s dating a freshmen and nobody seemed to have a problem with it. It wasn't until I saw tweets where roasties started calling any man who dates 18 year olds a pedophile while encouraging them to open up an onlyfans that I learned to ignore them.
> 
> "But you have different life experiences. How do you communicate?"
> 
> ...


I think it's just women projecting their anger at them more than anything because they are literally whoring themselves out to older men and they see a woman in a relationship with an older man that is stable and loving, which is perfectly fine with.

 I was probably being a bit of a sped in my first post, but I've noticed that a lot of older dude/younger woman relationships are sugar daddy type relationships, which are kinda gross to me since both parties are just using each their for their own ends instead of actually having a loving relationship. The older man is using the younger woman for sex and she's using him for money. It's a perversion of what a relationship should be. It's a similar situation with older woman/younger man relationships since older women that do this typically want younger men in order to make them feel attractive in the type of way you see hot blonde chicks on the beach. The dude is really in it for monetary or some other more material reason. 

Again, there are many relationships with massive age gaps that do work out and I can't shit on people that have found their other half to spend the rest of their life and possibly have children with (or just for a time period), but I just found that age gap relationships tend to introduce weird power dynamics by people that are seeking more base needs. The thing is though, it's easy to tell them apart since sugar daddies and cougars tend to advertise the fact that they are such and do so in flashy garish ways that a person seeking a genuine connection would never do.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 30, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> I think it's just women projecting their anger at them more than anything because they are literally whoring themselves out to older men and they see a woman in a relationship with an older man that is stable and loving, which is perfectly fine with.
> 
> I was probably being a bit of a sped in my first post, but I've noticed that a lot of older dude/younger woman relationships are sugar daddy type relationships, which are kinda gross to me since both parties are just using each their for their own ends instead of actually having a loving relationship. The older man is using the younger woman for sex and she's using him for money. It's a perversion of what a relationship should be. It's a similar situation with older woman/younger man relationships since older women that do this typically want younger men in order to make them feel attractive in the type of way you see hot blonde chicks on the beach. The dude is really in it for monetary or some other more material reason.
> 
> Again, there are many relationships with massive age gaps that do work out and I can't shit on people that have found their other half to spend the rest of their life and possibly have children with (or just for a time period), but I just found that age gap relationships tend to introduce weird power dynamics by people that are seeking more base needs. The thing is though, it's easy to tell them apart since sugar daddies and cougars tend to advertise the fact that they are such and do so in flashy garish ways that a person seeking a genuine connection would never do.


Power dynamics are generally a meme.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jun 30, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Power dynamics are generally a meme.


The only power dynamic relationships are between a teacher and her student or a boss and his employee


----------



## Pimpleking55 (Jun 30, 2022)

Love who you want, love what you want. Age race sex be damned love is free and will heal all wounds.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 30, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> The only power dynamic relationships are between a teacher and her student or a boss and his employee


There are some power dynamics that are genuinely skeevy, but as a whole I've found that people use "power dynamics" to decry anything they dislike.

Older than a woman? Weirdo! Creep! Taking advantage of her!
Taller than a woman? Weirdo! Rapist! Intimidating her!
Make more? Weirdo! Perv! You're holding money over her!
Make less? Loser! Manchild! You're making her mother you!


----------



## Queen Elizabeth II (Jun 30, 2022)

I know of one relationship with fourteen years between the couple, the woman being the elder. He was in his late twenties when they got together. She already had two young children, and had two more with him fairly quickly afterwards.

They're still together ten years later. It doesn't seem to have been ideal for either of them. Her side of the family didn't seem to get involved, but his was strongly opposed to it but came around after the first of his children.

They seemed to come together over a shared hobby as a talking point, and he was one of these guys who always wanted to get married and have children. I don't think she was wealthy enough for him to be gold digging, she had her own house but his family was very well off so he didn't need to.

It can work. But it does bear considering sometimes what the future holds. Someone may still be young in themselves but be housebound with a partner who is no longer mobile down the line. That can happen to anyone, but with twenty years between it's much more likely to.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jun 30, 2022)

I've known plenty of men who are dating/married to substantially younger women, and I've never seen any problem with it. Women who are interested in serious relationships generally want maturity from prospective partners, while men generally want youth and fertility, so in many ways it's the ideal match up.

Plus, if you want to settle down and have a family someday, there's actually plenty of benefits to delaying it if you're a man, because if you plan properly, when you're older you'll have a lot more money, you'll likely have more free time, you'll have more life experience, you'll probably be less likely to still want to do the things that get in the way of raising a family (like partying/travelling, etc), and you'll almost certainly have more wisdom to pass on to your children.

Speaking personally, I earn a pretty average salary, and I've calculated that I'll be a millionaire by the time I'm 50. How? By staying single, saving every month by living frugally, investing in slow-and-steady stocks/bonds/securities which compound, and doing as much overtime as I can while I have no family commitments. By the time most of my peers will be in their 50s, they'll be considerably poorer than me, and if their children have children at the same age, they'll then no doubt be stuck with helping to shoulder the cost/responsibility of raising their grandchildren while their children are working full time.

I've had plenty of discussions with friends about this, and I've yet to be convinced that settling down early with someone your own age is the best option if you're a man. In almost every way you'll be better off by settling down later, and women can also take advantage of this delayed gratification by deliberately looking out for someone older and more responsible, so it's really better for both parties.


----------



## Feliformia (Jun 30, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> Since I did time in the military by the time I went to university I was the old guy. 18 year old boys are dumb as shit, and prioritizing is a learned skill. Because of that I was in my mid 20s dating a freshmen and nobody seemed to have a problem with it. It wasn't until I saw tweets where roasties started calling any man who dates 18 year olds a pedophile while encouraging them to open up an onlyfans that I learned to ignore them.
> 
> "But you have different life experiences. How do you communicate?"
> 
> ...


>ex-military
>has an obsession with teenager girls
>hates women
So, when are you going to troon out?


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Jun 30, 2022)

It's not optimally safe for a woman to give birth before 25 (when pelvic bone widening and development is finished), her eggs are at risk of starting to get defective at 35 and her eggs are very very likely to be defective at 40. Men also don't finish their second puberty until 25 (brain development, muscle definition, skeletal development, squaring of the jaw), their zygotes also start to get iffy at 35 and they're also at a very high risk for causing birth defects with their zygotes at age 40. Age 50+ and you're more likely than not to give any kids you have autism, down syndrome, etc. Basically, a 25 year old or younger and a 35 year old or older are already a bad combination. And that's just the breeding aspect tip of one hell of an iceberg. If that sounds like a mess waiting to happen, that's nothing compared to the list of psychological and social ramifications and implications on the relationship and on raising the child. A big age gap is a shitshow regardless of if it's the man or the woman who's younger, but one's still obviously worse than the other. 

Genuinely wish age gaps bigger than 10 years in general would be outlawed based on this alone. If anyone wants to cry about "but wut if one's sterile?" or "wut if dey homo?", just point at laws against incest for not making exceptions or something. Still gross and immoral, plus shit like "impossible pregnancies" happen where one person was supposedly sterile from old age, illness, etc. As fun as it is to watch CWC documentaries, we don't need potato production continuing in our species because some grandpa-age man and some middle-age woman want to bone anyone, much less each other, and gamble with those spoiled zygotes. Old men taking advantage of literal teenage girls is way more common and would be nipped in the bud along with those creepy menopausal women who hang around high schools dressed like whores to hit on hormone-addled teenage boys.  

Disclaimer: I'm sure there are exceptions, but exceptions don't make rules and they're still creepy for hooking up with someone young enough to be their niece/nephew.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 30, 2022)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> It's not optimally safe for a woman to give birth before 25 (when pelvic bone widening and development is finished), her eggs are at risk of starting to get defective at 35 and her eggs are very very likely to be defective at 40. Men also don't finish their second puberty until 25 (brain development, muscle definition, skeletal development, squaring of the jaw), their zygotes also start to get iffy at 35 and they're also at a very high risk for causing birth defects with their zygotes at age 40. Age 50+ and you're more likely than not to give any kids you have autism, down syndrome, etc. Basically, a 25 year old or younger and a 35 year old or older are already a bad combination. And that's just the breeding aspect tip of one hell of an iceberg. If that sounds like a mess waiting to happen, that's nothing compared to the list of psychological and social ramifications and implications on the relationship and on raising the child. A big age gap is a shitshow regardless of if it's the man or the woman who's younger, but one's still obviously worse than the other.
> 
> Genuinely wish age gaps bigger than 10 years in general would be outlawed based on this alone. If anyone wants to cry about "but wut if one's sterile?" or "wut if dey homo?", just point at laws against incest for not making exceptions or something. Still gross and immoral, plus shit like "impossible pregnancies" happen where one person was supposedly sterile from old age, illness, etc. As fun as it is to watch CWC documentaries, we don't need potato production continuing in our species because some grandpa-age man and some middle-age woman want to bone anyone, much less each other, and gamble with those spoiled zygotes. Old men taking advantage of literal teenage girls is way more common and would be nipped in the bud along with those creepy menopausal women who hang around high schools dressed like whores to hit on hormone-addled teenage boys.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm sure there are exceptions, but exceptions don't make rules and they're still creepy for hooking up with someone young enough to be their niece/nephew.


I don't buy these parameters. If our only effective period for having kids was a 10 year stretch I highly doubt we would have gone very far as a society.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jun 30, 2022)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> It's not optimally safe for a woman to give birth before 25 (when pelvic bone widening and development is finished), her eggs are at risk of starting to get defective at 35 and her eggs are very very likely to be defective at 40. Men also don't finish their second puberty until 25 (brain development, muscle definition, skeletal development, squaring of the jaw), their zygotes also start to get iffy at 35 and they're also at a very high risk for causing birth defects with their zygotes at age 40. Age 50+ and you're more likely than not to give any kids you have autism, down syndrome, etc. Basically, a 25 year old or younger and a 35 year old or older are already a bad combination. And that's just the breeding aspect tip of one hell of an iceberg. If that sounds like a mess waiting to happen, that's nothing compared to the list of psychological and social ramifications and implications on the relationship and on raising the child. A big age gap is a shitshow regardless of if it's the man or the woman who's younger, but one's still obviously worse than the other.
> 
> Genuinely wish age gaps bigger than 10 years in general would be outlawed based on this alone. If anyone wants to cry about "but wut if one's sterile?" or "wut if dey homo?", just point at laws against incest for not making exceptions or something. Still gross and immoral, plus shit like "impossible pregnancies" happen where one person was supposedly sterile from old age, illness, etc. As fun as it is to watch CWC documentaries, we don't need potato production continuing in our species because some grandpa-age man and some middle-age woman want to bone anyone, much less each other, and gamble with those spoiled zygotes. Old men taking advantage of literal teenage girls is way more common and would be nipped in the bud along with those creepy menopausal women who hang around high schools dressed like whores to hit on hormone-addled teenage boys.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm sure there are exceptions, but exceptions don't make rules and they're still creepy for hooking up with someone young enough to be their niece/nephew.


Get help


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Jun 30, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I don't buy these parameters. If our only effective period for having kids was a 10 year stretch I highly doubt we would have gone very far as a society.


You say that like society's not full of potatoes and kids fucked up from how incompatible their parents are.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 30, 2022)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> You say that like society's not full of potatoes and kids fucked up from how incompatible their parents are.


I say that like society still got to this point, which would be impossible by your metrics because everyone would be a gross mutant.


----------



## Flea Man Marbles (Jun 30, 2022)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> It's not optimally safe for a woman to give birth before 25 (when pelvic bone widening and development is finished), her eggs are at risk of starting to get defective at 35 and her eggs are very very likely to be defective at 40. Men also don't finish their second puberty until 25 (brain development, muscle definition, skeletal development, squaring of the jaw), their zygotes also start to get iffy at 35 and they're also at a very high risk for causing birth defects with their zygotes at age 40. Age 50+ and you're more likely than not to give any kids you have autism, down syndrome, etc. Basically, a 25 year old or younger and a 35 year old or older are already a bad combination.


Source: my ass


Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> Genuinely wish age gaps bigger than 10 years in general would be outlawed based on this alone.


In case you haven't noticed normal people pump out tard babies and autismos at a pretty alarming rate. We should just ban all sex following this logic.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jun 30, 2022)

Flea Man Marbles said:


> Source: my ass


Look at her post history.
She's alarmingly afraid of having kids and copes with this kind of post and thinks guys dating younger girls are pedos.



> How can anyone reasonably argue that a fetish for schoolgirls isn't pedophilia?


In that thread she argued that a couple are pedos if they have a little young/mature roleplay session and if the woman calls her bf daddy.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Jun 30, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I say that like society still got to this point, which would be impossible by your metrics because everyone would be a gross mutant.





Flea Man Marbles said:


> In case you haven't noticed normal people pump out tard babies and autismos at a pretty alarming rate. We should just ban all sex following this logic.


Never said it was a guarantee, just that the increased risk is there. It's significant enough to take at least somewhat seriously. 

Autism stats are also completely fucking out of control.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 30, 2022)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> Never said it was a guarantee, just that the increased risk is there. It's significant enough to take at least somewhat seriously.
> 
> Autism stats are also completely fucking out of control.


Autism stats are out of control yet people are generally marrying and pumping out babies in your supposed 'optimum' period? Something isn't adding up, my dear.


----------



## JamusActimus (Jun 30, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> Autism stats are out of control yet people are generally marrying and pumping out babies in your supposed 'optimum' period? Something isn't adding up, my dear.


Also doubt @Nonconsentual Pronouns got a fresh optimal pussy herself.

She's fat I would not have sex with her


----------



## TheGoodNamesHaveBeenTaken (Jun 30, 2022)

What I wonder about with the old man/ young woman relationships is the fact that women tend to live longer than men.   

If the man has a lot of money this isn't really an issue.
He dies and wifey buys herself a young stud (or rents several) and gets to see what life is like on the other side of the  equation.

If you are an old rich guy with a young wife I wonder if it possible to set it up that she must have a prenup if she remarries after your death?

I get that you would be dead and not care but it would be a hell of a thing to watch from the afterlife as your former wife gets taken to the cleaners by Jamal.

As long as the old man with the young wife accepts that he will probably die first and provides for his young bride (life insurance, money in the bank or whatever)  I don't see a real problem with it.  It used to be pretty common.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Jun 30, 2022)

Alright, I'm willing to argue for older women and younger men.

See, the thing is that as a man when you deal with a younger woman, there's an expectation there. You have to be established to some extent and usually younger women anticipate that it'll go somewhere, so you almost feel like you have to take it seriously or you're taking advantage of her.
If you're with an older woman she probably has her shit all in order, she can take care of herself, and you both kind of know the score and that you're probably not going to be settling down with her. You aren't compromising the virtue of some naive girl. In fact in the past it wasn't that uncommon for older women to pursue casual relationships with younger men.

It's not really my cup of tea, but the OG pimp Ben Franklin knew the value of banging older women, and if it was good enough for the founding fathers then it's good enough for us.

Anyways, the old rule for age gap is half your age +7, so if you're 30 that means you could be with down to a 22 year old, you're 50 you could be with a 32 year old. That seems reasonable to me.



JamusActimus said:


> Look at her post history.
> She's alarmingly afraid of having kids and copes with this kind of post and thinks guys dating younger girls are pedos.
> 
> 
> In that thread she argued that a couple are pedos if they have a little young/mature roleplay session and if the woman calls her bf daddy.


I think recent events must be driving the terfs insane, they've been real touchy as of late.


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Jun 30, 2022)

I feel like a lot of demographic factors just help make sure you have something to talk about. Honestly can’t imagine trying to have a relationship with someone outside my actual generation so really a 5 year swing tops. Or from somewhere else. I hate the idea of dating someone who grew up in another country, where there’s a foreign accent or any language barrier of any sort. I hate the exotic, I like local and known, well understood, similar to me.

I assume that when there’s a large age gap, neither party finds having something to talk about important lol. Same with foreigners and ESL speakers, I assume if you're dating someone whose first language is not the same as yours that you don’t care whether you understand one another or not.

I can see how if you’re an older person male or female who worked hard and is at that relax and enjoy your success point, if you’re not married or if you’re divorced, a much younger person might seem just like...recreation? Like if they’re untroubled, have a sunny disposition, are always excited to see you, are fun to come home to just to find out about their silly day where nothing important happened except that it was important to THEM and they’re very cute, and somehow you aren’t creeped out by how that dynamic is exactly what it’s like to come home to your child or your dog.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm 27, and I've dated 18 year olds with no real issue. My rule of thumb is that men are fine dating younger women, and women are fine dating older men; but that the reverse is not true. Older women with younger men is weird.


----------



## Petronella (Jun 30, 2022)

My boyfriend is almost 20 years older than me and it's easily the most positive relationship I've ever had. Though I've always gone for older (than me) men anyway.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jun 30, 2022)

Knew a couple of siblings from middle school to high school whose father was 13 years older than their mother, and they had a happy marriage with several kids before he died. It sounded weird to me back then, but it wasn't something I could fully comprehend at the time since every other couple I knew were relatively the same age as each other. That was such the norm for me that for years I thought for certain that the man _had_ to be older than his wife even if just by a few months (I didn't realize at the time my grandmother was actually a few months older than my grandfather, but they were about the same age anyway). This became a bit of a conundrum for me later down the road because I'm the eldest of six but I only have brothers, and so I knew I couldn't date a guy two years younger than me lest my big sister mode kicked in.

Funny how things work out: My fiancé is a year younger than me, but he's so much bigger than I am and I look so much younger than I am that I'm pretty certain we're being mistaken for father-daughter more often than not, although we look nothing alike. We joke we might get the cops called on us so I always have my license at the ready.

As to why people on the Internet freak the fuck out over age gaps so badly to the point an 18-year-old dating a 17-year-old is considered pedophilia in their eyes, it could be daddy issues, but it could be the result of stranger danger PSAs that were browbeaten into us. You can't be friendly with anyone older or younger than you anymore without being labeled a predator (stranger danger was meant to teach you to be more _aware_, not to be afraid of people, but PSAs don't always work as intended), and this can extend to dating. On an observational level, this could also be an autistic thing that needed to be rewired upon hitting adulthood, it's just most of them don't realize this until it's too late to form meaningful relationships with your peers and coworkers out in the workforce.

Then again, the number of people who have one-night stands so flippantly discredit that idea and just further proves people's sense of danger is too subdued for some ungodly reason, but it still doesn't explain why so many of them screech over age gaps at the drop of a hat. Everything about the concept of relationships is completely warped, just a pat on the shoulder can get someone accused of rape nowadays.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Jun 30, 2022)

Feliformia said:


> >ex-military
> >has an obsession with teenager girls
> >hates women
> So, when are you going to troon out?


>has an obsession with teenager girls
>College freshmen
The nu-west is generally retarded, but if I had to pick one thing which is the most bizarre and arbitrary shit I've ever seen it would be the juxtaposition of, on the one hand, acting like a mid-20s dude dating an 18-19 yo girl is pedophilia, but on the other hand, having no issue whatsoever with just overt child grooming.


----------



## Skitzels (Jun 30, 2022)

Depends. 

I can’t see myself dating anyone less than five years younger than me because of how retarded/terminally online the Zoomer generation is. Hearing them spew phrases from Tik Tok videos in real life just seals the deal for me, because I’d die from constant second hand embarrassment. 

On the other hand, I’m fine with dating someone ten years older than me because I feel as though we could have actual conversations about stuff that matters.


----------



## Erika Furudo (Jun 30, 2022)

Petronella said:


> My boyfriend is almost 20 years older than me and it's easily the most positive relationship I've ever had. Though I've always gone for older (than me) men anyway.


Not to powerlevel, but what do you have in common? I'm in my late 20s and 18 year old girls are just alien to me. We have nothing in common and I can't imagine relating to the zoomer generation and it makes me think I probably wont understand future generations either. While I may not get along with millenials we can atleast understand eachother, but I find other generations to be weird and don't get how people can date between generations. 



Kari Kamiya said:


> Then again, the number of people who have one-night stands so flippantly discredit that idea and just further proves people's sense of danger is too subdued for some ungodly reason, but it still doesn't explain why so many of them screech over age gaps at the drop of a hat. Everything about the concept of relationships is completely warped, just a pat on the shoulder can get someone accused of rape nowadays.


My hypothesis is that some people just use the age stuff as an excuse because they are miserable. In Sweden refugees were fine, then Swedish men ignored Swedish women in favour of Thai women, suddenly they wanted a limit on the number of Thai women in Sweden and everyone had to be checked. I get sex tourism and mail brides exist and are bad, but it was clear the Swedish women were unhappy. 

Another example is some news articles talking about how people should have an affair to feel young and sexy. Which would just destroy the relationship. 
Feminists hate stay at home moms and motherhood in general. Now we have articles of feminists hating their childless status.
People saying you need to sleep around to "find yourself" instead of holding off sex. Then they cry about how romance is dead. 
"Vanilla" sex is bad, you need to have some gross BDSM shit or else it's boring. Now more women complain about how fucked up some elements of their sex life are due to porn culture. 

I think all of it is just miserable people who are trying to get others to be as miserable as them. Don't form meaningful relationships, make sex casual so it can't be romantic, having a family is bad working is better, expect people to love you despite rampant hypocrisy (MGTOW marry virgins only, but sleep around yourself), cheat on your partner because they are probably cheating on you, etc. The age gap just lets them see a happy couple and say they are only superficially happy due to one side abusing the other, therefore they are also miserable. You don't need to know about the people just they are age X and Y, therefore it's bad and their love is fake so you can feel better being lonely, childless and unable to enjoy sex unless you have crocodile clips on your junk.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jun 30, 2022)

Erika Furudo said:


> Not to powerlevel, but what do you have in common? I'm in my late 20s and 18 year old girls are just alien to me. We have nothing in common and I can't imagine relating to the zoomer generation and it makes me think I probably wont understand future generations either. While I may not get along with millenials we can atleast understand eachother, but I find other generations to be weird and don't get how people can date between generations.
> 
> 
> My hypothesis is that some people just use the age stuff as an excuse because they are miserable. In Sweden refugees were fine, then Swedish men ignored Swedish women in favour of Thai women, suddenly they wanted a limit on the number of Thai women in Sweden and everyone had to be checked. I get sex tourism and mail brides exist and are bad, but it was clear the Swedish women were unhappy.
> ...


I've dated girls my age and even older women. There's nothing interesting about the things they have to say since they mostly talk pop culture and gossip. At least with younger girls you can shape their pop culture interest to be more similar to yours. And eventually you start hearing when they bring up actual serious things or red flags


----------



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Jun 30, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> I've dated girls my age and even older women. There's nothing interesting about the things they have to say since they mostly talk pop culture and gossip. At least with younger girls you can shape their pop culture interest to be more similar to yours. And eventually you start hearing when they bring up actual serious things or red flags


In my experience, fundamentally a lot of people are just like this regardless of age, and you notice it more when vetting romantic partners. Especially with how faggy people are about politics these days, and how it comes up all the goddamn time, you get a pretty quick sense of how people think about deeper topics. I suspect very few people go from being complete niggercattle at 20 to freethinker chads at 30 (there's some shift, but I bet it's a lot more incremental than that). 

I dated my last girlfriend from her early 20s to her basically being 30 (wall joke lmao), and I almost feel like her opinions got more retarded as time went on, but with the honesty of hindsight I think she always thought the same way and I just glossed over it because I cared about her and wanted to think well of her. And, similarly, I have to admit that a number of my good IRL friends are kind of retarded in the same way - they bring up the news story of the day, chime in "haha republicans bad am i right", and circlejerk about it without really discussing anything meaningful for the most part. They mostly love the new pop culture thing, some of them even use Twitter, it's a disaster.

But the thing is that we have enough in common and get along, they're my good friends and despite it all there aren't really any problems. But once you have to tolerate someone constantly to cum in them, and eventually for like 8+ hours every day when you live with them, the list of things you can deal with goes way the fuck down. My friends can be retarded on their own time, but if my girlfriend starts watching TikTok for an hour+ each day, living in a monastery starts looking real good.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jun 30, 2022)

I don't personally think it's smart to go outside your own generation or to go under approximately 20 years old when you're nearing or over 30, half your age plus 7 isn't a thing for no reason, but at the end of the day it really depends on the people in the relationship. For some people it can work, for some it can't.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jun 30, 2022)

AbyssStarer said:


> half your age plus 7 isn't a thing for no reason,


It's a meme from _Friends._


----------



## Doctor Ivo Robotnik Sr. (Jun 30, 2022)

People try to make the risk of autistic children the same between old men and women but it's simply not true. A 65 year old man has the same risk of defects as a 25 year old women (may be 30).


----------



## Hollywood Hulk Hogan (Jun 30, 2022)

It depends on the age, too. An 85 year old dating a 70 year old is way different than a 33 year old dating an 18 year old. 

I prefer women +/- about 3 years of myself, I'd maybe stretch it a bit more if it was the right woman. Any more than that and I think the different experiences and stages in life would be a bit much.


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Jun 30, 2022)

Doctor Ivo Robotnik Sr. said:


> People try to make the risk of autistic children the same between old men and women but it's simply not true. A 65 year old man has the same risk of defects as a 25 year old women (may be 30).


The health risks associated with advanced paternal age are greatly exaggerated, and the scientific literature on the subject generally only shows a correlation between paternal age and birth defects when it is coupled with advanced maternal age. Interestingly, when the mother is young, the findings are far less conclusive, which I'd say very clearly points towards the risks not being equal for men and women.


----------



## Gig Bucking Fun (Jun 30, 2022)

Old men: sex perverts.
Old women: delusional bitches.


----------



## Chuck McGill (Jun 30, 2022)

As long as someone is over 18 and not a mental invalid there is literally nothing wrong with dating them. If you're the type of person that tries to set a 'soft' age of consent or dating 'age brackets' with arguments that boil down to "I find it creepy", you have zero right to complain when lolbertarians start questioning why the AOC is set where it is. If you try to raise it arbitrarily, why shouldn't someone make the argument to lower it arbitrarily?

There are a thousand things you could point out that were wrong with Ralph's relationship with Faith, and the age difference is perhaps one of the least objectionable. Ralph abused her because he's a piece of shit and you'd have a hard time convincing me it would have been any better I'd it was a 20 year old gunt instead.


----------



## Ser Prize (Jun 30, 2022)

Hellbound Hellhound said:


> The health risks associated with advanced paternal age are greatly exaggerated, and the scientific literature on the subject generally only shows a correlation between paternal age and birth defects when it is coupled with advanced maternal age. Interestingly, when the mother is young, the findings are far less conclusive, which I'd say very clearly points towards the risks not being equal for men and women.


I wish I could 'trust the science' like I used to be able to in this kinds of stuff. But the cat is out of the bag and science is unfathomably political these days so it wouldn't surprise me if "WELL AKSHULLY MEN CAUSE BIRTH DEFECTS" was pushed by bitter, aging feminists.


----------



## Chuck McGill (Jun 30, 2022)

Ser Prize said:


> I wish I could 'trust the science' like I used to be able to in this kinds of stuff. But the cat is out of the bag and science is unfathomably political these days so it wouldn't surprise me if "WELL AKSHULLY MEN CAUSE BIRTH DEFECTS" was pushed by bitter, aging feminists.


Stuff like this is why I never put much stock in "the science is settled" even before COVID. Years ago, I recall reading an article suggesting women are better than men at doing something or another and it dawned on me that I don't see a lot of articles that ever throw men a bone. Then I realized that if any university professor came across that data, he'd probably either bury it or massage the numbers so much they don't even share the same ZIP code as the truth. If you managed to snag yourself tenure at a major university, do you really wanna jeopardize your cush job so some green-haired feminists can yell at you? Or are you going to decide that actually yes, women are better than men in every measurable way and it is only because of the magnamity of wahmen that we are permitted to draw breath at all.


----------



## PaleTay (Jul 1, 2022)

xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx said:


> In my experience, fundamentally a lot of people are just like this regardless of age, and you notice it more when vetting romantic partners. Especially with how faggy people are about politics these days, and how it comes up all the goddamn time, you get a pretty quick sense of how people think about deeper topics. I suspect very few people go from being complete niggercattle at 20 to freethinker chads at 30 (there's some shift, but I bet it's a lot more incremental than that).
> 
> I dated my last girlfriend from her early 20s to her basically being 30 (wall joke lmao), and I almost feel like her opinions got more retarded as time went on, but with the honesty of hindsight I think she always thought the same way and I just glossed over it because I cared about her and wanted to think well of her. And, similarly, I have to admit that a number of my good IRL friends are kind of retarded in the same way - they bring up the news story of the day, chime in "haha republicans bad am i right", and circlejerk about it without really discussing anything meaningful for the most part. They mostly love the new pop culture thing, some of them even use Twitter, it's a disaster.
> 
> But the thing is that we have enough in common and get along, they're my good friends and despite it all there aren't really any problems. But once you have to tolerate someone constantly to cum in them, and eventually for like 8+ hours every day when you live with them, the list of things you can deal with goes way the fuck down. My friends can be retarded on their own time, but if my girlfriend starts watching TikTok for an hour+ each day, living in a monastery starts looking real good.


I've seen a couple girls go from freethinkers to niggercattle after dating older guys, strangest thing. Granted the one I know the most details about started talking to the guy when she was 16 and he was 24 and would come to our high school parties.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (Jul 1, 2022)

Tomboy Respecter said:


> I think it's just women projecting their anger at them more than anything because they are literally whoring themselves out to older men and they see a woman in a relationship with an older man that is stable and loving, which is perfectly fine with.
> 
> I was probably being a bit of a sped in my first post, but I've noticed that a lot of older dude/younger woman relationships are sugar daddy type relationships, which are kinda gross to me since both parties are just using each their for their own ends instead of actually having a loving relationship. The older man is using the younger woman for sex and she's using him for money. It's a perversion of what a relationship should be. It's a similar situation with older woman/younger man relationships since older women that do this typically want younger men in order to make them feel attractive in the type of way you see hot blonde chicks on the beach. The dude is really in it for monetary or some other more material reason.
> 
> Again, there are many relationships with massive age gaps that do work out and I can't shit on people that have found their other half to spend the rest of their life and possibly have children with (or just for a time period), but I just found that age gap relationships tend to introduce weird power dynamics by people that are seeking more base needs. The thing is though, it's easy to tell them apart since sugar daddies and cougars tend to advertise the fact that they are such and do so in flashy garish ways that a person seeking a genuine connection would never do.


It's sad that people believe in 'true love' and 'meeting their soul-mates' and what not.

I've learned that these are bullshit. First, there's not one person who is perfect for you. It's an American movie fantasy that you will meet this person that compliments all your traits and you will just click. Truth is, people have different good and bad traits. Don't wait for that 'special someone'.

Second, relationships are not about "love". "Love" as you know it doesn't exist. People go in relationshipps because they want something; sex, family, emotional support, many others. People don't do relationships just for the sake of love and whatnot.

I hate that people get their love definition from romance movies. "Special someone" and "true love" are bullshit concepts that don't exist.


----------



## Tomboy Respecter (Jul 1, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> It's sad that people believe in 'true love' and 'meeting their soul-mates' and what not.
> 
> I've learned that these are bullshit. First, there's not one person who is perfect for you. It's an American movie fantasy that you will meet this person that compliments all your traits and you will just click. Truth is, people have different good and bad traits. Don't wait for that 'special someone'.
> 
> ...


It honestly sounds like you are just bitter about the concept of love itself and how Hollywood has trivialized it to a bunch of emotions rather than the reality that it is another job. Just because romance movies have a highly romanticized (pun not intended) concept of what love is doesn't mean it doesn't exist. It just means that it actually involves some measure of work to keep that relationship afloat and when one person gives up on it, the whole thing falls tits up. 

What I think is the problem today is that people really don't  know how to love others properly. People seem to go into relationships purely for their own sake and not with any intent to help the other person be the best person they can be or not being the best person they can be for their significanr other. It's why this generation has seperated romantic love and procreation from one another, which leads ro shit like hookup culture, various shades of faggotry being okay, people cheating on their SOs,etc. What you are talking about it is true: Hollywood undermines the true nature and potential of love in us human beings. But, it is categorically false that Love doesn't exist. I'm sorry but I've read of too many records of a man and a woman from ages past  who were madly in love with one another (which you could argue is bullshit. It is juar hearsay) and seen with my very own eyes the same exact thing and felt the love he had for her and her for him. I'm generally pretty cynical about things like this but having witnessed it, I know it's a real thing just like dogs that spend their entrie lives waiting for their owners to come back from a decades long trip. We aren't perfect about it, but we as rational animals have so much more potential to love and to be loved that it's a fact of human existence that is borderline unquestionable.


----------



## AbyssStarer (Jul 1, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> It's a meme from _Friends._


That doesn't really change anything now does it? I can further expand on the idea, because it's _obviously not perfect _and shouldn't dictate a decision. The idea of half your age plus seven only works for a window of ages, for example if you're 60 then maybe 37 isn't a great idea, and it doesn't take anything but age into consideration. The idea is half your age plus seven is something to consider but it shouldn't make the determination because there's a lot of factors in relationship chemistry rather than just age.  This is also why I ended with saying it depends on the people in the relationship. There is a lot that goes into a relationship and age is just one factor.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 1, 2022)

AbyssStarer said:


> That doesn't really change anything now does it?


It's wholly relevant. It's a completely arbitrary calculation based on no principle, _but _the only reason why you find violations of that convention objectionable is because you give credence to the objection in the first place-- either because you enjoyed _Friends_, or because you had no reason to be skeptical of it at the time you accepted it. It's circularly justified.

"It only works for a window of ages", "it only considers age instead of the tons of other factors"-- those caveats alone demonstrate how useless the "rule" is.


----------



## crows in guns (Jul 2, 2022)

I like older women and I dont think age matters when its legal. I just finished a year of college and the ideal that dating someome that's 5 years older or 10 is weird to a lot people. A lot of them like to imply its the equivalent of being a pedo. The only time I would find it creepy is if the older man/woman knew them before they turnt 18 like a teacher.


----------



## Fek (Jul 2, 2022)

As some others have pointed out: Age gaps are fine so long as both parties dedicate themselves to the relationship. Same as pretty much any other hurdle people would face in that sense, at least. If you're both playing for the same team, then the rest sorts itself out.


Gender: Xenomorph said:


> It's sad that people believe in 'true love' and 'meeting their soul-mates' and what not.
> 
> I've learned that these are bullshit. First, there's not one person who is perfect for you. It's an American movie fantasy that you will meet this person that compliments all your traits and you will just click. Truth is, people have different good and bad traits. Don't wait for that 'special someone'.
> 
> ...


I'm so very sorry that whatever has happened to you left you feeling this way. I promise you can have these things in your life. Anyone can. You just need to figure yourself out first, believe in your own worth, etc, and then the rest will happen naturally over time.

You can all feel the love, frens..but you have to know how to love _yourself _first.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm gonna say it:

Zoomer Pussy is built for Millennial cock


----------



## Mothra1988 (Jul 2, 2022)

The most important thing is if the two people can get along together for the long term.  As long as they're over 18, I don't see what the point is shrieking about it as an outsider unless you're one of those losers who don't think women should be allowed to have free will to make their own choices.  Some of the most stable couples I know of have an age gap of 10 years or more.  This is only a problem if you view adults as the same as children, which they are not.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jul 2, 2022)

My wife is eight years younger than I am and we get along fine. We have different hobbies and interests. She’s into very girly things like knitting and dinking around on Pinterest and hates feminism more than I do. So I don’t have to hear catlady bullshit from her. I haven’t really caught any shit for being with a woman eight years younger but I don’t associate with the empty egg carton or cock carousel crowd, nor would I want to do its a non issue.


----------



## A Sentient Cloud (Jul 2, 2022)

I don't think they're objectively good or bad. Sometimes they work, sometimes they don't. I will never stop being creeped out by Emmanuel and Brigitte Macron (met when he was 15 and she was 38, and was his teacher), or Celine Dion and Rene Angelil (met when she was 12 and he was 37, and was her manager), but they seem to have made it work and love one another. Meanwhile much more evenly matched partnerships end in divorce. It's a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Colonel Gaddafi (Jul 3, 2022)

Back in my home country age gap shit was sort of common, even into the extremes, I’m talking 20-40 year gaps. If both parties are of age and can give informed consent in regards to having kids, and taking care of their partners, then I honestly couldn’t care less. We have so many greater societal problems to worry about than consenting adults dating older/younger people.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jul 3, 2022)

Colonel Gaddafi said:


> We have so many greater societal problems to worry about than consenting adults dating older/younger people.


It’s because white women are so privileged that any inconveniences they face are now considered deep societal problems. A “career” woman in her late 30s with over 100 notches on her bedpost and can’t find a man to settle down with sees her male cohorts in relationships with younger women. Therefore age gaps are a crisis that must be addressed immediately. Even if she dated older men when she was younger, that doesn’t matter, the concept of hypocrisy or accepting consequences for her actions is something she doesn’t believes applies to her.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Jul 3, 2022)

Everyone has an opinion on older guy/younger woman. But I met a couple once where the woman was late 20s and married a guy not quite legal to buy a drink, and they were _*odd*_. Something very off and unsettling about the dynamic there. Maybe it had nothing to do with the ages. But she basically acted like he was a purse dog, and he meanwhile strutted around believing he was some kind of ubermensch to have landed an older reformed thot.

People are just weird in general. Who knows about that lot.



JamusActimus said:


> Look at her post history.
> She's alarmingly afraid of having kids and copes with this kind of post and thinks guys dating younger girls are pedos.
> 
> 
> In that thread she argued that a couple are pedos if they have a little young/mature roleplay session and if the woman calls her bf daddy.



Oh another android raptor, joy.


----------



## Retink (Jul 4, 2022)

I'm sure there are situations where it can work out, but there are probably underlying issues normally.


----------



## Piggy Higuera (Jul 6, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> It's wholly relevant. It's a completely arbitrary calculation based on no principle, _but _the only reason why you find violations of that convention objectionable is because you give credence to the objection in the first place-- either because you enjoyed _Friends_, or because you had no reason to be skeptical of it at the time you accepted it. It's circularly justified.



I wouldn't date anyone regardless of age if they thought everything came from shitty pop culture. The half your age plus 7 thing was around before Friends, I don't know why you keep pushing that point, it's like saying there was no masturbation before Seinfeld or gay men before Frasier.

And it wasn't arbitrary, it lines up with fertility ages when the man is the older one. A 60 year old man could still have a kid with a 37 year old woman and they're both mature adults in society while a 70 year old man shouldn't be thinking about it or he'll have a heart attack. A 30 year old man established in a career could take care of a 22 year old woman and a young family. A 21 year old and a 18 year old is a barely noticably age difference.

Sure, none of that matters with our "we can do whatever we want but now I wonder why everything's collapsing and we're all depressed and angry when we can fuck whomever whenever however so maybe that wasn't the most important thing after all but it's too late to change it" culture, but standards and conventions formed over time for reasons. You just need to meet poly people to understand why that got stamped out by society pretty quickly.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 6, 2022)

Piggy Higuera said:


> The half your age plus 7 thing was around before Friends, I don't know why you keep pushing that point, it's like saying there was no masturbation before Seinfeld or gay men before Frasier.


Now that I think about it, there might have been something about this calculation in Deuteronomy...



Piggy Higuera said:


> And it wasn't arbitrary, it lines up with fertility ages


That's not the reason for the rule that's given-- that doesn't make any sense. The fertility of the two parties are independent of each other.

It's literally about "things being weird" or something else equally vacuous.



Piggy Higuera said:


> Sure, none of that matters with our "we can do whatever we want but now I wonder why everything's collapsing and we're all depressed and angry when we can fuck whomever whenever however so maybe that wasn't the most important thing after all but it's too late to change it" culture, but standards and conventions formed over time for reasons.


The former standards and conventions were concerned with marriage and procreation. The standard that you're defending now is concerned with "not being weird", dating, and recreational sex.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jul 6, 2022)

My last ex was a woman that was 15 years older than I was, and it was the best relationshiop I've ever had.

I'm at a point in my life where I'm just sick and tired of the bullshit, and I tend to get along better with older women because most of them feel the same way.  New York, even outside of the city, has pretty slim pickings to begin with.  20 year olds are more career focused, and 30 year olds have no fucking clue what they want.  Doesn't help that ever since 2016 majority of them lost their fucking minds and won't date anyone that has a different political outlook to them.  Grated, it makes it easier to weed out the crazies, but when almost ALL of them are, it goes from being a guessing game, to finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## JohnMadman (Jul 6, 2022)

Currently husband is 21 years older than me. Our relationship has lasted over a decade so far. 
I prefer older men because you know what you're getting. That and it's easier to find an older guy who also doesn't want kids. 

The downside is my husband will get old and annoying long before I do. I can cope with saggy testicles but I don't look forward to the upcoming perils of old age.


----------



## Piggy Higuera (Jul 6, 2022)

Zero Day Defense said:


> The former standards and conventions were concerned with marriage and procreation. The standard that you're defending now is concerned with "not being weird", dating, and recreational sex.


I'm not even defending it, just explaining why it may have come about and that anyone who says that this never existed before Friends should be studied by experts. It was a strange point to push in one post, then you brought it up in a second one so it's clearly in your craw. I don't give a shit about the stupid drunk uncle "I can still fuck a chick in her 20s" joke formula, I'm just fascinated by someone whose consciousness doesn't reach back before Friends. It's a goofy point of reference and I'd like to understand it better. Show me on the doll where Courteney Cox touched you.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jul 6, 2022)

Piggy Higuera said:


> I'm not even defending it, just explaining why it may have come about





Piggy Higuera said:


> I don't give a shit about the stupid drunk uncle "I can still fuck a chick in her 20s" joke formula,


Earlier:


Piggy Higuera said:


> And it wasn't arbitrary, it lines up with fertility ages when the man is the older one. A 60 year old man could still have a kid with a 37 year old woman and they're both mature adults in society while a 70 year old man shouldn't be thinking about it or he'll have a heart attack. A 30 year old man established in a career could take care of a 22 year old woman and a young family. A 21 year old and a 18 year old is a barely noticably age difference.
> 
> Sure, none of that matters with our "we can do whatever we want but now I wonder why everything's collapsing and we're all depressed and angry when we can fuck whomever whenever however so maybe that wasn't the most important thing after all but it's too late to change it" culture, but standards and conventions formed over time for reasons.


You clearly care to defend this rule of thumb, to the point that you fashioned a _definitive _explanation for it that-- on top of not making sense in its own right-- has nothing to do with the given intent for the rule of thumb (which is essentially "how young can I go to have sex before I 'look skeevy'", a fairly recent concern). You even brought the destructive laissez-faire attitude of current society into it.

I doubt that the equation-- _specifically--_ predates _Friends_, and I doubt that most current references aren't traced to (rather than _through_) it. Feel free to explain how I'm wrong while I try to find the rule in Leviticus (I didn't find anything in Deuteronomy).

That said, this is all secondary to the reality that it's grounded in nothing except one's own personal revulsion (which is created by their  acceptance of the rule in the first place, should they do so).


----------



## Johnny Salami (Jul 6, 2022)

NeoGAF Lurker said:


> It’s because white women are so privileged that any inconveniences they face are now considered deep societal problems. A “career” woman in her late 30s with over 100 notches on her bedpost and can’t find a man to settle down with sees her male cohorts in relationships with younger women. Therefore age gaps are a crisis that must be addressed immediately. Even if she dated older men when she was younger, that doesn’t matter, the concept of hypocrisy or accepting consequences for her actions is something she doesn’t believes applies to her.


After some run in with some old high school flames I'm convinced in the upcoming years women will loby to have rules regarding age gaps in relationships and congress might actually pass something since they fear the screeching harlots


Retink said:


> I'm sure there are situations where it can work out, but there are probably underlying issues normally.


I always hear true and honest women say that it's men with developed issues that go after younger girls. And I say it women with other issues that are saying this


----------



## Retink (Jul 6, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> I always hear true and honest women say that it's men with developed issues that go after younger girls. And I say it women with other issues that are saying this


Really depends on the age gap and what ages people are, as a dude in their late 20's dating an 18 year old probably has problems. A dude in his 30's dating a mid 20 something is a lot less strange. I also think a lot of people also delude themselves in those, and many other relationships, and don't determine who is generally in charge of their family goals.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Jul 6, 2022)

Nonconsentual Pronouns said:


> It's not optimally safe for a woman to give birth before 25 (when pelvic bone widening and development is finished), her eggs are at risk of starting to get defective at 35 and her eggs are very very likely to be defective at 40. Men also don't finish their second puberty until 25 (brain development, muscle definition, skeletal development, squaring of the jaw), their zygotes also start to get iffy at 35 and they're also at a very high risk for causing birth defects with their zygotes at age 40. Age 50+ and you're more likely than not to give any kids you have autism, down syndrome, etc. Basically, a 25 year old or younger and a 35 year old or older are already a bad combination. And that's just the breeding aspect tip of one hell of an iceberg. If that sounds like a mess waiting to happen, that's nothing compared to the list of psychological and social ramifications and implications on the relationship and on raising the child. A big age gap is a shitshow regardless of if it's the man or the woman who's younger, but one's still obviously worse than the other.
> 
> Genuinely wish age gaps bigger than 10 years in general would be outlawed based on this alone. If anyone wants to cry about "but wut if one's sterile?" or "wut if dey homo?", just point at laws against incest for not making exceptions or something. Still gross and immoral, plus shit like "impossible pregnancies" happen where one person was supposedly sterile from old age, illness, etc. As fun as it is to watch CWC documentaries, we don't need potato production continuing in our species because some grandpa-age man and some middle-age woman want to bone anyone, much less each other, and gamble with those spoiled zygotes. Old men taking advantage of literal teenage girls is way more common and would be nipped in the bud along with those creepy menopausal women who hang around high schools dressed like whores to hit on hormone-addled teenage boys.
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm sure there are exceptions, but exceptions don't make rules and they're still creepy for hooking up with someone young enough to be their niece/nephew.


Dudes who minmax female fertility based on age like this should not be surprised they are single. My grandmother speedran her last child at 50 and my aunt is healthy. Cope.


----------



## mogmogdog (Jul 7, 2022)

TheGoodNamesHaveBeenTaken said:


> What I wonder about with the old man/ young woman relationships is the fact that women tend to live longer than men.


I think this is what really bums me out about age gap relationships,  it feels unfair that one partner will have to be their partners nurse into old age and death, while then most likely dying alone after that. If an older man marries a woman 20 years younger than him, he'll likely die 25-30 years before she does


----------



## Ser Prize (Jul 7, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> After some run in with some old high school flames I'm convinced in the upcoming years women will loby to have rules regarding age gaps in relationships and congress might actually pass something since they fear the screeching harlots
> 
> I always hear true and honest women say that it's men with developed issues that go after younger girls. And I say it women with other issues that are saying this


Yeah, I can totally see the feminist lobbies pushing to raise the age of consent to 25 or something equally wacky.


----------



## Banquet Meal (Jul 7, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> Dudes who minmax female fertility based on age like this should not be surprised they are single. My grandmother speedran her last child at 50 and my aunt is healthy. Cope.


it can go either way..i had my 1st at 17, and my last/8th at 40.  my last was born completely healthy with zero issue, while one of my kids born when i was in my early 30s had extensive health issues. ( our last was unplanned, needless to say) 
that said, a lot of people think the baby store is shut for business the moment a woman hits her late 30s, but that is definitely not true at all, i know women who had their last child in their mid 50s, no problem.


----------



## Chuck McGill (Jul 7, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> Dudes who minmax female fertility based on age like this should not be surprised they are single. My grandmother speedran her last child at 50 and my aunt is healthy. Cope.


Did she give birth to a literal potato?


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 7, 2022)

I can't believe I agree with HHH, but an acceptable gap for me is 5+/-, for both men and women. More than that it's gross.


----------



## Nonconsentual Pronouns (Jul 7, 2022)

And this is just for the 'tism. There are loads of other birth defects caused by immature and age-defective gametes and underdeveloped hips. 

Stay mad, sexpests. Taking it out on me won't get you a bride young enough to be your niece or daughter. Guess you'll just have to buy a brown girl from a third world country to have your little mutt tater tots with like every other lowlife loser predator. If I start watching 90 Day Fiance again when you're 40+ I'll shoot you some fan mail.


----------



## lostpwgoesbrrrr (Dec 28, 2022)

Glad I found this thread. Bumping it instead of creating a new one.

I knew someone who's in one.

I'm against them because I'm not in one.

Just kidding. I think it's a stupid fetish, on the same level as foot fetish. And should be treated with animosity.

I'm with a job agency and worked a temporary construction job between July and November and one of my colleagues, who's with my job agency, is dating a woman 7 years older than him. They've been dating for 3 years. Dude is 27 and his S/O 34.

Plot twist, that woman was his/our superior for the construction job. Something unethical is clearly happening here.

At first we never knew, maybe except the snr site boss, they were in a relationship but there were small signs, like the both of them leaving the site for lunch and them arriving and getting in the same car to go home, half the time his car and her car.

Toolbox meeting was called by the snr site manager just after lunch and signs were confirmed. Dude proposed to his girlfriend infront of everyone and she foolishly said yes. People were foolishly clapping, smiling and cheering like sheep. Some were filming it. I did too and snitched to our job agency by emailing them the video. Surely there's something here that violates agency policy.

Next day at work, we are short one person. The dude who proposed to his girlfriend. Our superior tells the 11 of us her fiancé has been blacklisted by the agency.

Unironically proud of what I did, unrepentant and unapologetic.

We followed each other on instagram at first but I unfollowed after he stopped turning up and I followed with a dummy account. Took a peep at his IG couple hours ago, they were relaxing on a beach in Indonesia.

I pray for the downfall of their "relationship".

To me age gap relationships are basically "tell me you wanna fuck your mum's friends without telling me you wanna". If the ages don't touch, neither should you.


----------



## Oglooger (Dec 29, 2022)

This seems to be mostly an Anglo speaking problem.
Everyone else doesn't care.


----------



## Skitzels (Dec 29, 2022)

Might be a power level, but I have a friend whose a professional matchmaker and I had an interesting conversation with her regarding age gaps and relationship expectations.

To sum it up:

Both sexes have completely unrealistic expectations when it comes to younger partners. While taking care of a younger partner sounds fun at first, a lot of men end up walking away once the financial burden becomes too much. This goes double if the younger woman in question has never worked a day in her life and just wants a glorified sugar daddy.

She told me there was one guy, 42, got married to a 22 year old that were paired up. He’s an accomplished medical malpractice lawyer who was pretty set for life wealth wise; until his 22 year old wife wanted to live the life of a socialite just to impress people on Twitter and Instagram. She insisted on travelling all over Europe and East Asia for the “aesthetics” that it would add to her “influencer profile”. She started taking out credit cards in both of their names to buy designer clothes that she’d only wear once for the likes/retweets; and in no time, he was several thousands of dollars in debt.

The wife just assumed he’d be fine with paying off those expenses without giving anything in return in that relationship. She turned around and cheated on him with another “influencer”, because she suddenly wanted a younger partner. Being married to a lawyer with a decent income just stopped being good enough for her.

the matchmaker then told me a few more similar stories, some of which involved lonely women being taken advantage of in a similar way as the lawyer.

That’s the risk of dating much younger people when you’ve got money and a solid career; an attractive young partner can quickly turn into a nightmare scenario really fast if it’s a relationship built on a shallow foundation.

There’s also other intergenerational issues as well; such as having different values. If you’re a conservative gen x for example, finding a conservative Zoomer who isn’t mildly woke would be a challenge.


----------



## Friend of Dorothy Parker (Dec 29, 2022)

lostpwgoesbrrrr said:


> Glad I found this thread. Bumping it instead of creating a new one.
> 
> I knew someone who's in one.
> 
> ...


Wow.  So in sum, the guy you spitefully  went out of your way to get fired the day after his engagement is relaxing on an exotic beach and in a happy, long-term relationship heading to marriage, while you...kept your temp job, and spend your time stalking him and seething.   

Keep winning, guy. 

_[Re-think your life.]_

(Not even going to comment on the nothing age gap.  7 years older is not parent territory.)


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Dec 29, 2022)

Skitzels said:


> the matchmaker then told me a few more similar stories, some of which involved lonely women being taken advantage of in a similar way as the lawyer.


I'm curious as to what the younger man could spend the money on. Hookers and blow? NEETDOM?


----------



## Skitzels (Dec 29, 2022)

♂CANAM productions♂ said:


> I'm curious as to what the younger man could spend the money on. Hookers and blow? NEETDOM?


Video game microtransactions, OnlyFans, guns… list goes on


----------



## Lady Bizness (Dec 29, 2022)

JohnMadman said:


> Currently husband is 21 years older than me. Our relationship has lasted over a decade so far.
> I prefer older men because you know what you're getting. That and it's easier to find an older guy who also doesn't want kids.
> 
> The downside is my husband will get old and annoying long before I do. I can cope with saggy testicles but I don't look forward to the upcoming perils of old age.


Nearly in the same situation though I wanted, and got, kids. Miraculously without the autism I was told we were guaranteed to encounter.

Does your husband ever tell you about his younger days, and do you ever feel glad you missed all that crazy shit? Because that's where I'm at with mine. Glad he's the world's most interesting man, but also glad I never had to spend a sleepless week wondering if he was okay while he almost died in the desert riding his motorcycle on mushrooms.

Meanwhile a good quarter of my contemporaries are finding out who their husbands really are, or getting traded in for a newer model. I am really happy for my friends and family who have same-age husbands who are dependable and compatible though. Must be nice living in a household where no one is turning off my Lady Ga Ga to make me listen to his Steely Dan albums.


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Dec 29, 2022)

Skitzels said:


> Video game microtransactions, OnlyFans, guns… list goes on


I was going to say in Rekieta's kids case, probably balldos.


Lady Bizness said:


> Meanwhile a good quarter of my contemporaries are finding out who their husbands really are.


It boggles my mind how people can be so immature in their 20s and 30s. Do they just not feel like they have responsibilities? Or maybe I'm just an outlier since my parents browbeat all the responsibilties of my extended family into me?The only immature thing I do is shitpost on the farms... Probably...

That being said, some older lady (late 30s) in my town keeps hitting on me and I'm not sure if I say yes or no. I know my family would like me to say no though.


----------



## Lady Bizness (Dec 29, 2022)

♂CANAM productions♂ said:


> It boggles my mind how people can be so immature in their 20s and 30s. Do they just not feel like they have responsibilities? Or maybe I'm just an outlier since my parents browbeat all the responsibilties of my extended family into me?The only immature thing I do is shitpost on the farms... Probably...


It really is inexcusable. I feel like a bit of a late bloomer when I look at my grandparent's photos in their first apartment, two kids by the time they were 22...and they were happy!


----------



## lostpwgoesbrrrr (Jan 1, 2023)

Friend of Dorothy Parker said:


> Keep winning, guy.
> 
> _[Re-think your life.]_



Well, yeah, I'm not the one who's
A) suspended/blacklisted by my job agency for dating and proposing to a superior and not notifying the job agency beforehand 

B) dating and proposing to a career woman

C) dating then soon marrying a woman who's well over the age of 30 and has already hit the wall and all eggs depleted


----------



## Pocket Dragoon (Jan 1, 2023)

lostpwgoesbrrrr said:


> Well, yeah, I'm not the one who's
> A) suspended/blacklisted by my job agency for dating and proposing to a superior and not notifying the job agency beforehand.


Dumb


lostpwgoesbrrrr said:


> B) dating and proposing to a career woman.


Mad


lostpwgoesbrrrr said:


> C) dating then soon marrying a woman who's well over the age of 30 and has already hit the wall and all eggs depleted


Autistic

Rarely have I seen all of those covered in such a short post.  So good job?

But you're still a snitch bitch.


----------



## Moosebonker (Jan 2, 2023)

lostpwgoesbrrrr said:


> Well, yeah, I'm not the one who's
> A) suspended/blacklisted by my job agency for dating and proposing to a superior and not notifying the job agency beforehand
> 
> B) dating and proposing to a career woman
> ...




A)  All marriage proposals must be pre-approved.  Send engagement ring receipts and valuations/appraisals to HR.  Exceptions apply if the betrothed happens to be blue-collar.

B)   See paragraph 1, sentence 2 above.  No exceptions.

C)  Forward Marriage Licences, Birth Certificates, Fertility Tests, photographs of wall and missing eggs, so we can deflect the dragon dildo any decent employment tribunal will probe the job agency with. Dry.


----------



## PlugsPugs (Tuesday at 5:52 AM)

All I know for certain, is that while I was getting my driver's license, my girlfriend was starting kindergarten, and we're both pretty damn happy.  
Of course, I also make her call me Daddy when she gets off, so maybe I'm just a filthy degenerate.


----------



## Akari Is My Wife (Tuesday at 4:11 PM)

♂CANAM productions♂ said:


> That being said, some older lady (late 30s) in my town keeps hitting on me and I'm not sure if I say yes or no. I know my family would like me to say no though.


Pump her, dump her, and act like she's crazy if she tells anybody


----------



## La Usurpadora (Wednesday at 4:33 AM)

My boyfriend is 6 years younger than me, at first i was concerned. When we met, he was 19. I thought he was like 23 and he thought i was also 19 so both of us were shocked when we found out each others age. Being a 25yo female dating a 19yo male was kinda weird at first, people thought it was weird af too which make me really insecure. Lucky me i looked 19 too so the age gap wasn't clear to everyone. What made me comfortable with the age difference was the fact that i could, somewhat, prevent him from making mistakes i made when i was around his age. Things i deeply regretted, like wasting too much time on dumb stuff, college related decisions and etc. I feel like i made things easier for him like this, it was like i gave him a walkthrough of life that saved him from a lot of distress and bad choices. Kinda made me cope about bad stuff that happened to me too, because at least i had the "cautionary tale" excuse to justify them. We're still together, he still listens to me and trusts me a lot.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Wednesday at 11:38 PM)

honestly age gaps always seem to go one of two ways either things work out and you end up with a life long partner or things just explode.  personally im cool with either as long as we are at least some what on the same level.


----------

